# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  [ مِنْ روائِعَ الشّاعرِ عبد الرحمن العَشْمَاوِي ] تَستَحِقُ القِراءةَ.!

## عصام الحازمي

هذه إحـــدى روائعِ الشـاعر المُبدِعِ / عبد الرحمن العَشماوِي - حفظه الله -
وهي في ديوانهِ [ القُدْسُ أنتِ ]
وأحببتُ نقلها إليكم..
/
/
/
[ لا تقولوا دَمُ أقصــانا جــمَدْ ]
*
**لا تقولوا**:**:**
**دم أقصانا جمدْ**
**
لا تقولوا**:**:**
**ذهنُه من شدَّة الهول شرَدْ* *
**
لا تقولوا**:**:
**نهرنا الجاري رَكَدْ* *
**ساخنُ العزم بَرَدْ* *
**
لا تقولوا**:**:
**إن جيشَ الكفر في الأرض احتشَدْ* *
**وعلى الحوض وَرَدْ* *
**وعلى أحلامنا في ساحةِ الأقصى قَعَدْ* *
**
لا تقولوا**:**:
**نفث الساحرُ سحراً في العُقَدْ* *
**هبَّت الرِّيح بما لا يشتهي البحَّارُ**
**واشتدَّ مع الموج الزَّبَدْ* *
**زمجرَ الباغي ولم يأتِ المَدَدْ* *
**
لا تقولوا**:**:
**نزلتْ أمَّتُنا أقسى نزولٍ**.. 
**وعدوُّ اللهِ في الأرض صَعَدْ* *
**
لا تقولوا**:**: 
**أسرف المجرم في القتلِ وفي الظلم تمادَى* *
**وإلى قَصْعَتِنا جيش الأباطيل تنادى* *
**أَبْدَأَ الغاصبُ فينا وأعادا* *
**
لا تقولوا**:**: 
**صرخ الطفل ونادى... ثم نادى.. ثم نادى* *
**ثم فاضتْ روحُه في عَتْمَةِ اللَّيل وفي القلب كَمَدْ* *
**أقسم الصوتُ الذي أَطْلَقَه**... 
**أنَّ الصَّدَى كان ينادي: لا أَحَدْ* *
**
لا تقولوا**:**: 
**عَقِمَتْ أمَّتُنا، واستنسرَتْ فيها بُغاثُ الطيرِ**... 
**والعَزْمُ خَمَدْ* *
**
لا تقولوا**:**: 
**إنَّ شارونَ، ومَنْ شارونُ؟، باغٍ يتبختَرْ* *
**ظالمٌ في جيشِ إِبليسَ مسخَّرْ* *
**مدمنٌ يشرب خمراً من دمِ الطِّفْلِ المقطَّرْ* *
**مغرمٌ بالعنف يشتاق إلى رؤيةِ مقتولٍ معفَّرْ* *
**أنا لا أَشتُمُه**... 
**فالشَّتْمُ من عرضِ الذي لا يعرفُ الرحمةَ، أَكبَرْ* *
**وهو من أَحْقَرِ شَتْمٍ صاغه الإنسانُ أحقَرْ* *
**
لا تقولوا**:**: 
**إنَّ شارون على الغرب اعتمدْ* *
**ومضى يحرق أَحلامَ العصافيرِ**.. 
**ويستنزفُ خَيْراتِ البَلَدْ* *
**
لا تقولوا**:**: 
**زرع الزارعُ والباغي حَصَدْ* *
**ذهب الأقصى وضاعت قدسُنا منّا وحيفانا ويافا وصَفَدْ* *
**
لا تقولوا:**: 
حارس الثَّغْر رَقَدْ* *
**أنا لا أُنكر أنَّ البَغْيَ في الدُّنيا ظَهَرْ* *
**والضَّميرَ الحيَّ في دوَّامة العصر انْصَهَرْ* *
**أنا لا أُنكر أنَّ الوهمَ في عالمنا المسكون بالوهم انتشرْ* *
**غيرَ أنَّي لم أزلْ أحلف بالله الأحَدْ* *
**أنَّ نَصْرَ اللَّهِ آتٍ ، وعدوَّ اللهِ لن يلقى من الله سَنَدْ* *
**لن ينال المعتدي ما يبتغي في القدسِ**..
**ما دام لنا فيها وَلَدْ**.*

----------


## عصام الحازمي

غيرَ أنَّي لم أزلْ أحلف بالله الأحَدْ 
أنَّ نَصْرَ اللَّهِ آتٍ ، وعدوَّ اللهِ لن يلقى من الله سَنَدْ 
لن ينال المعتدي ما يبتغي في القدسِ..
ما دام لنا فيها وَلَدْ.

----------


## العطاب الحميري

جميل...جميل...بارك الله في الشاعر العشماوي،ووفقكم الله أخي عصام الحازمي لما يحب ويرضى...

----------


## عصام الحازمي

شكر الله لكم مروركم وتعليقكم اللطيف..

----------

